# crc error and more



## yourking (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, I'm new here and have an anoying problem.

I know what crc mean.

I've bought a brand new computer which I've puted together by myself.
Windows 7 64bit
So when I'm trying to install any games(legal) I get this error:
-gta san andreas
-gta iv
-battle for middle earth 2
-Titan quest
-I didnt tryed more because its useless

"CRC error: The file C:\Programe files (x86)\Rockstar games\GTA San andreas\audio\SFX\SPC_NA doesn't match the file in the setup's.cab file. The medium from which you are running the setup may be corrupted; contact your software vendor."

With some other games I get another error:
something like: the files are damaged or can't be found.

I can install these games on my other computer perfectly but it's an old computer and can't run gta iv.

I've tryed it with a cd and with mounting both the same problem.

I've installed photoshop with no problem, didn't try anymore programs.

Sometimes I get the blue screen of death too.

I've tryed a lot of things and searched on the internet for some hours but didn't found anything helpfull.

Things I've tryed:
reinstall windows
installed a new version of windows
cleaned the cd's and cdrom
tryed to install with 1 processor instead of 7
updated everthing
closed firewall, anti virus, etc
compatability mode
run as administrator
Just everything I've readed on the internet

I don't have any virus

My computer
Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3 iP55, SATA2 RAID, USB3.0
Gigabyte Videocard PCI-e GeForce GTX460 OC 1GB DDR5 2xDVI/HDMI
Intel Core i7 860 2.80GHz 2.5GT/s 8MB Box
Kingston 2x2GB DDR3 PC10666 CL9.0 (x2)
Lite-On DVD-/+/RAM IHAS124-19 24x/24x/12x SATA
Western Digital 640GB SATA300 64MB, WD6400AARS (x2)

If you need to know anything more just ask.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you using the original retail CDs or backup copies?

Have you tested the discs on another computer?

If you're also getting CRC errors from mounted ISOs, then the data on the original CD is corrupt or the cable or laser is faulty.

Try a lens cleaner and a new data cable (or a different SATA port), and it if still gives CRC errors, try a new drive.


----------



## yourking (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes i'm using the original cd's
I have installed the games on my other pc without errors.
And I have downloaded gta sa to test if I could install it with magicdisc but I got the same problem.
I even tryed the dvdrom from my dad, but still have the same problem.


----------



## yourking (Oct 19, 2010)

Well I fixed it, I removed 4gig of my 8gig RAM and now it's working fine :smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the update.

If you want to use the full 8gb, test the RAM sticks one at a time with memtest (remove the others while testing to prevent false errors) - http://www.memtest.org/#downiso


----------



## solo davidson (Jun 12, 2012)

hey i get a gta sanadress crc error saying 

"C:\Programe files (x86)\Rockstar games\GTA San andreas\audio\SFX\SPC_NA doesn't match the file in the setup's.cab file."

Can any one help me how to fix this........ 


things i have done to fix it:
-cleaned the dvd rom

*i have nvdia Gforce 8600 gts graphics card
*2 gb ram
*windows 7 
can some one plz help me .........:sad:


----------

